# Small Kitchen Appliances



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live alone. Simple "cooking" (if you could even call it that) with minimal clean-up. But I do not starve -- nor do I eat raw. I have a couple small kitchen appliances that I don't think are too well known, but that I could not live (or eat) without.

One is the Sunbeam Rocket Grill. I went through a couple George Foreman type grills. Didn't get a lot of use really. Then I saw / heard of the Sunbeam Rocket Grill. Odd looking thing. Thought about it a while. Looked up reviews on the internet. Hmmmmm. Mostly good comments. Got one. I love it. And there is NO clean-up. I mean NONE.



And then the Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven. I heard about it a few years ago. Another odd looking thing. It isn't any kind of traditional oven. I put it out of mind. Then last year happen to hear a caller to a talk radio program rave about it. Again, looked it up on the internet. I could find no negative comments about it. I got one. I love it too. Saves on the electric bill (I'm in an all-electric condo) and doesn't heat up the kitchen like the regular oven.



Again, I don't cook much, but I love a _sharp_ knife. So Monday I'm getting delivery from Amazon of a Chef's Choice M130 Professional Knife Sharpener. It's the electric sharpener recommended by America's Test Kitchen. Hoping I'll slice only edibles -- not fingers. 



Also three different size crock pots. There's just me, but I use them all.

And I do have a fuzzy logic rice cooker. I've never used it for other than brown rice which I love. Does an excellent job of that.

Any other small kitchen appliances to recommend?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> And then the Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven. I heard about it a few years ago. Another odd looking thing. It isn't any kind of traditional oven. I put it out of mind. Then last year happen to hear a caller to a talk radio program rave about it. Again, looked it up on the internet. I could find no negative comments about it. I got one. I love it too. Saves on the electric bill (I'm in an all-electric condo) and doesn't heat up the kitchen like the regular oven.


Ooh, we love the pizza cooker. DH and I got it kind of by accident. We returned a (duplicated) wedding gift to Target, but since we didn't have a receipt they said we had to exchange it for something from the same department. There wasn't anything we really needed, so we decided to try this out. It does a great job for frozen or homemade pizza, and I love that I can see it cooking.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow! That Sunbeam rocket grill look pretty cool!  I have never seen it before...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I would not eat as well at home without that grill and pizza oven.  Home Run Inn pizza tonight.

Another appliance (not electric) I have is a Soda Stream water carbonator.  I've never (even as a baby my mom said) liked water.  But I do like it -- carbonated.  For some time I was buying liter bottles and schlepping them home.  That was a pain.  Then I found the carbonator on-line.  Love it also.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Wow! That Sunbeam rocket grill look pretty cool! I have never seen it before...


Loonlover and I use the rocket grill for steaks, brauts, hot dogs, sausage patties, chicken fillets, hamburger patties, potato slices seasoned with olive oil and seasoned salt, seems like there is more but that's all I can think of now. Anyway, everything comes out great, it is quick and if there is cleanup, it amounts to wiping out the removable drip pan in the bottom of the grill and washing it. We love it!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Ohhh. wow. That sure is nice. kind of made me hungry.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Another appliance (not electric) I have is a Soda Stream water carbonator. I've never (even as a baby my mom said) liked water. But I do like it -- carbonated. For some time I was buying liter bottles and schlepping them home. That was a pain. Then I found the carbonator on-line. Love it also.


Sandpiper - I'm really interested in this. I'm looking at them online at Amazon & have a question:
where do you get the co2 refills?
Because it doesn't look like Amazon sells the refills & there seems to be a real question about company customer service - so can you get refills?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Sandpiper - I'm really interested in this. I'm looking at them online at Amazon & have a question:
> where do you get the co2 refills?
> Because it doesn't look like Amazon sells the refills & there seems to be a real question about company customer service - so can you get refills?


You have to get them from the company. You can't really "buy" the CO2. It's kind of like Kindle books - you just "license" them. There's info on the company's website.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

marianner said:


> You have to get them from the company. You can't really "buy" the CO2. It's kind of like Kindle books - you just "license" them. There's info on the company's website.


Several Amazon reviewers indicated problems with responses & timeliness from the company. Have you had any experience with this?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Several Amazon reviewers indicated problems with responses & timeliness from the company. Have you had any experience with this?


No, I don't have one, just looked into them recently. If you read the comments on the reviews, though, there is actually someone from the company apologizing for problems responding to the complaints. Looks to me like it was a small company that's kind of taken off quickly and is now struggling to meet a sudden demand.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Good point Marianner.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Sandpiper - I'm really interested in this. I'm looking at them online at Amazon & have a question:
> where do you get the co2 refills?
> Because it doesn't look like Amazon sells the refills & there seems to be a real question about company customer service - so can you get refills?


Carol -- I've had the soda maker from Soda Club (now SodaStream in the US) for a few years. I've always gotten the carbonators from SodaStream. (I don't get soda mixes. I just like carbonated water with a little fruit juice mixed in.) I think it may be a "licensing" thing a marianner said. I've never had a problem with SodaStream customer service. I love it. Hated checking prices from store to store and schlepping all those heavy bottles. Also bein' "green" by not buying all those plastic bottles.

From something I read on the SodaStream site a while ago, I think home carbonation has been in Europe for years, but is newer in the US, though it's now been here for a few years.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just back from local discount grocery store.  Noticed that one liter bottle of seltzer water is $1.25 today.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sandpiper,
I also LOVE my Sodastream carbonator!!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

gadgetgirl, have you ever had any problems ordering or with customer service?


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I know this thread is several months old, but I just got a sodastream machine at sears today. It's just a basic starter kit- two plastic bottles, the machine, and one small air canister. No soda flavors, but I bought a diet cola one with the machine. It was on sale and I'd been looking at them because I drink tons of diet coke. I'd like to cut back, and thought I'd start with the cola mix and try out some fruit juices and maybe try to go with just the carbonated water eventually. I hope the air canisters aren't going to be a problem.
I looked at some of the adaptors that are sold so you can hook up a paintball CO2 canister to the sodastream, or adaptors so you can have them filled at other places, but I notice when I google it that some of the beer makers and fish hobbyists and paintball people are looking at using sodastream canisters, so maybe it's not that much cheaper? I'm hoping to get a couple of months out of mine to start with. I've made one bottle of cola so far, and we all liked it. I over carbonated it for what I like, but I can adjust that. I read a review where instead of mixing the drink syrup in the bottle with the carbonated water, they put the syrup into a glass and poured the carbonated water into it and made only one glass at a time.

I saw the rocket grill on QVC- on sale for $20!!! Looks like it does a good job.
vickie


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> gadgetgirl, have you ever had any problems ordering or with customer service?


YES!!!!!!!!!!! In July they apparently were going through some transition where their website was not working correctly. I had to call and complain and email and complain, but finally got it all worked out. They told me that they were redesigning their website and had had problems. Before July I never had had a problem with them.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> . I hope the air canisters aren't going to be a problem.
> I looked at some of the adaptors that are sold so you can hook up a paintball CO2 canister to the sodastream, or adaptors so you can have them filled at other places, but I notice when I google it that some of the beer makers and fish hobbyists and paintball people are looking at using sodastream canisters, so maybe it's not that much cheaper? I'm hoping to get a couple of months out of mine to start with. I've made one bottle of cola so far, and we all liked it. I over carbonated it for what I like, but I can adjust that. I read a review where instead of mixing the drink syrup in the bottle with the carbonated water, they put the syrup into a glass and poured the carbonated water into it and made only one glass at a time.
> 
> I saw the rocket grill on QVC- on sale for $20!!! Looks like it does a good job.
> vickie


It is usually really simple to get the carbonator bottles. UPS delivers it with a box for you to pack up the empty cylinders to send back. I've always just dropped it off at one of the UPS stores which are EVERYWHERE near where I live. It's very quick and easy. The UPS store even tapes my box for me and of course return shipping for the empties is free.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> It is usually really simple to get the carbonator bottles. UPS delivers it with a box for you to pack up the empty cylinders to send back. I've always just dropped it off at one of the UPS stores which are EVERYWHERE near where I live. It's very quick and easy. The UPS store even tapes my box for me and of course return shipping for the empties is free.


Depends on where you live how the carbonators, etc. are picked up and delivered. UPS isn't used here. Some local delivery service. I live in a condo. I put my two carbonators labeled for pick-up in our outer lobby. They're picked up in a day or two (weekdays) and new ones are left. I've never had a problem with SodaStream.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

fastdogs said:


> I saw the rocket grill on QVC- on sale for $20!!! Looks like it does a good job. vickie


I love my Rocket Grill too. Could not eat as well without it.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Oh no.  I see a new gadget I will need to get.  I saw the Rocket Grill at Walmart recently and wondered about it.  You people are such enablers....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Another small kitchen appliance that I heard of recently -- again, one brand NuWave oven, is a TV product.  There are other brands though no well-known manufacturers.  They are generally turbo / convection ovens.  Amazon and other sites sell them.  I am thinking seriously . . . .  Does anyone have any experience with them?  What do you think?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmm. I think we may be seeing the advent of some more cooking appliance threads here. Sounds great to me, as I love gadgets and I love to cook. I've looked at the RocketGrill and at the SodaStream, but have avoided them so far, as they've always seems a bit expensive. That sounds like a great price on the RocketGrill, though.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I still love and use often my Rocket Grill, Pizzazz Pizza Oven, and Soda Stream to add bubbles to my water.  Time for another appliance?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The Pizzaz is awesome, just dont burn yourself


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I could not "drink" without my SodaStream.  I've had it for a few years.  Started acting up a couple months ago.  Was still using original bottles.  Even though bottles were screwed in tight as usual, water would squirt out every time I pumped.  More and more water.  I e-mailed SodaStream.  They e-mailed back a pre-paid UPS shipping label.  I sent in my "machine".  'Bout week to ten days later I had a new one -- no charge.  

I love that thing.  As I said upthread, I do NOT like plain water -- tap or bottled.  Has to have bubbles in it.  More bubbles than store-bought seltzer water.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I could not "drink" without my SodaStream. I've had it for a few years. Started acting up a couple months ago. Was still using original bottles. Even though bottles were screwed in tight as usual, water would squirt out every time I pumped. More and more water. I e-mailed SodaStream. They e-mailed back a pre-paid UPS shipping label. I sent in my "machine". 'Bout week to ten days later I had a new one -- no charge.
> 
> I love that thing. As I said upthread, I do NOT like plain water -- tap or bottled. Has to have bubbles in it. More bubbles than store-bought seltzer water.


I got my SodaStream last May for Mother's Day - and it is wonderful.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I was looking at the SodaStream just the other day.  My mom always gives me money for Christmas and I decided that this is what I am getting.  I have a 10% off coupon at BB&B that is good through the new year, so I am going first thing after Christmas to get one.  

I was a little concerned about the air canisters, but there is an AquaQuip nearby that carries all of the supplies, syrup and canisters, so I am Going to try them out first and see how that goes.

I am so excited!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I absolutely love the thing.  There's basically two styles.  The one I have takes larger canister / carbonator.  I made some calls around here.  Stores don't seem to carry the larger ones.  That's OK with me.  I have no problems ordering and getting delivery of the larger canisters.  Someone upthread said they had problems with customer service.  I have had none.  Nothing but good service.

I would not be drinking water without it.  I love lots of fizzzzz in my water.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am fortunate to have 3 or 4 places locally to get carbonator replacements.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I am fortunate to have 3 or 4 places locally to get carbonator replacements.


33 oz. or 14.5 oz carbonator? 14.5 oz. seem to be available in stores, but not 33 oz. At least not around me.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

BB&B has the Sodastream for 99.99. They carry all the supplies and have the in-store carbonator exchange.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've called BB&B.  They carry small, not large carbonator.  There are two sizes.  There are different models of the "machine".  Different models are different sizes.  I don't know if they sell the larger any longer.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I've called BB&B. They carry small, not large carbonator. There are two sizes. There are different models of the "machine". Different models are different sizes. I don't know if they sell the larger any longer.


I use the larger canister also, and prefer to just get by mail rather than switching to the smaller canisters.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I've called BB&B. They carry small, not large carbonator. There are two sizes. There are different models of the "machine". Different models are different sizes. I don't know if they sell the larger any longer.


The one my BB&B carries is the Genisis. It is 60L size and they carry the carbonator for it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sur La Table carries three models.... The Penguin, the Genesis, and this one they call the Crystal:



I'm going to head over some time this week and see if they have this model in store so I can look it over.... I like the look of the Penguin, but the Genesis looks easier to use, and this one uses the same glass bottles the Penguin does..... If this one is less clunky than the Penguin, I'll probably get this one, though I really like the red color on the Genesis, and I like that you can see the bubbles in the plastic bottles when you carbonate....

Too many choices.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The model I have is a Fountain Jet.  The Fountain Jet, Edition 1, and Dynamo all use the large size carbonators (33 oz. / 130 liter).  All the other models use the small size carbonators (14.5 oz. / 60 liter).


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Aside from the fact that (I assume), that the larger carbonators last longer are there other benefits?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

sem said:


> Aside from the fact that (I assume), that the larger carbonators last longer are there other benefits?


Wouldn't be anything related to actual carbonator -- just the soda maker itself. When I first bought it a few years ago, IIRC there were more models available that used the larger carbonator. Now the only one is the Fountain Jet. I bought it because it was the only totally white model.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't want to start a new thread for this and it's a small kitchen appliance, so here goes:

DH saw a commercial for this Cuisinart Griddler with Removable Plates and thinks that he might like one. He used to have a Foreman grill but got tired of the long heat-up time and I got tired of cleaning it (this was LONG before removable parts!). Reviews are few and it's not at Amazon, but I can get a good price at Bed Bath and Beyond with a coupon.
So do any of you have this Griddler? Any thoughts or recommendations for alternatives?










http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=13383103


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the George Forman 360 grill and Love, love, love it!! Use it 3 or 4 times a week. It has the removable grill plates and comes with a baking plate, for baking pizzas etc. and doing eggs, sausage, etc. and also quesadilla plates. It's the most used kitchen appliance I have besides my keurig, tassimo and nespresso. I have the blue one.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, more kitchen gadgets!!! I am trying to break away from carbonated. I LOVE coke, but don't drink it like I used to. I used to add juice to my "fizzy water", but now I just try to drink plain water, even though I wouldn't drink it as a baby either! LOL My big splurge is Arizona Blueberry White Tea, but it's hard to find.

Tell me about your Rocket Grill, *Sandpiper*. What do you cook in that little gizmo?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Wow, more kitchen gadgets!!! I am trying to break away from carbonated. I LOVE coke, but don't drink it like I used to. I used to add juice to my "fizzy water", but now I just try to drink plain water, even though I wouldn't drink it as a baby either! LOL My big splurge is Arizona Blueberry White Tea, but it's hard to find.
> 
> Tell me about your Rocket Grill, *Sandpiper*. What do you cook in that little gizmo?


I thought I was the only one who wouldn't drink water as a baby. My mom said I'd gag on it. Still feel that way a little. Love bubbles bubbles bubbles in my water.

Still love my Rocket Grill. Love that there's NO clean-up. I cook burgers, sausage, pork chops, chicken breasts, fish, scallops in it.

And "baking" a CPK pizza in my Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven tonight.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I thought I was the only one who wouldn't drink water as a baby. My mom said I'd gag on it. Still feel that way a little. Love bubbles bubbles bubbles in my water.
> 
> Still love my Rocket Grill. Love that there's NO clean-up. I cook burgers, sausage, pork chops, chicken breasts, fish, scallops in it.
> 
> And "baking" a CPK pizza in my Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven tonight.


Hmm, what topping? I love their white pizza!!! YUM!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Hmm, what topping? I love their white pizza!!! YUM!!


I like the bbq chicken with smoked gouda, mozzarella, red onions, and cilantro. Sometimes I have the garlic chicken. I don't think I've ever tried the white. Just might have to . . . .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Electric wok.  Anyone have one?  What do you think of it?  I'm getting more and more adverse to my stove top.  It's a glass top electric.  I'm in an all electric condo building = NO gas.  So electric heat too.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Electric wok. Anyone have one? What do you think of it? I'm getting more and more adverse to my stove top. It's a glass top electric. I'm in an all electric condo building = NO gas. So electric heat too.


I used to have one....a gigantic Maxim. The advantage was controlling the heat and getting some really high temps. However, I recently gave it to one of the kids because it was just one more thing to store. I find myself using my regular woks (flat bottomed) on my glass top stove quite often.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

We get our sodastream refills at Bed BAth and Beyond, you can use one of their 20% off coupons and the price is already cheaper


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I also use a regular wok pan on my glass to stove. It works well so I have no reason to purchase an electric model. I don't want more appliances to store away.

If you decide to go that route, *Sandpiper*, I hope you find the perfect model.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One of my "must haves" is my crepe maker.
a 13-inch Krampouz Tibos Electric Crepe Maker


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I use a steel wok on my glass top induction range. Years ago, I had an electric wok, but I prefer my non-electric one. 

I love your crepe maker, Geoff! I make mine using a flat griddle, but your gizmo would make the process more fun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I use a steel wok on my glass top induction range. Years ago, I had an electric wok, but I prefer my non-electric one.
> 
> I live your crepe maker, Geoff! I make mine using a flat griddle, but your gizmo would make the process more fun.


Actually I used it last night to make dinner - shaved ham/swiss cheese/thinly sliced tomato/lemon herbs and dessert crepe of bananas/nutella drizzled with chocolate sauce and whipped cream.
Yum.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Actually I used it last night to make dinner - shaved ham/swiss cheese/thinly sliced tomato/lemon herbs and dessert crepe of bananas/nutella drizzled with chocolate sauce and whipped cream.
> Yum.


Sounds delicious. I used to make a lot of crepes that were filled with bacon, green peppers, onions, and cheese. Talk about good! We also make homemade (nearly everything from scratch) cheese and onion enchiladas, with the best sauce I've had. (The original recipe came from a Betty Crocker cookbook circa 1959.) The tortillas are corn meal, flour, eggs, and water, and I bet your crepe maker would make those very easily.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I used to make a lot of creeps


Awesome typo.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Awesome typo.


I've made a lot of typos and had lots of strange and often embarrassing auto-corrects, but this is probably the best. I'll correct it, but I have to admit it's kind of fun.  Thanks for calling it to my attention, you crepe, oops, creep! &#128521;


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

We used to have an electric wok, but we found we really preferred to use an ordinary wok on the stove.  Same for crêpe makers.  I just prefer to use two little French crêpe pans, one in each hand.  

One appliance I really love is our Lello ice cream maker.  It's so much more convenient than the ones where you have to freeze a bucket.  And homemade ice cream is soooooo yummy.  We gave our nephew one for his birthday last year.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My Sunbeam Rocket Grill (see first post in this thread) still works OK. But vertical grills don't work for everything. Rachael Ray gave this T-Fal Optigrill to her audience recently. Looked it up on Amazon. Good reviews! It will be delivered Tuesday. I'm anxious.



I'm on Optigrill watch!

(The price varies minute to minute.)


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I actually had the rocket, loved it.  Gave it to a neighbor when I moved to my trailer.  Also had the pizza cooker, think I still have that.  The small appliances I use on a daily basis are my small kuric, which I use for hot chocolate and tea.  Hate the smell of coffee. My Ninja 3 in one, my New Wave Oven and my air fryer.  I am a collector of kitchen stuff.  My favorite item in my kitchen is my tangerine Kitchen Aide Stand Mixer.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've posted here a number of times, and have declared my love of small kitchen appliances. In the last 6 months, I've added two fantastic appliances: my Ninja 3-in-1 Cooker and my NuWave Oven Pro. I'd advise anyone who loves to cook and/or loves small kitchen appliances to get these. I also have a Vitamix that's about a year and a half old, as well as a beautiful candy apple red KitchenAid 7-qt. lift mixer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My Optigrill was delivered Tuesday morning.  Using it for first time tonight -- pork chop.  The regular going price for it in stores is $179 (plus sales tax which would probably amount to a few $).  Bought it on Amazon for $177 (no sales tax THIS year in Illinois), Prime delivery.  Last night I looked at it.  $199!!!  Just looked now $171.99, not Prime.  Clicked on page though.  Free delivery.  In other words, price of the grill varies moment to moment?  I'm happy enough with what I paid.

Next year Amazon is going to have a presence in Illinois = sales tax.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am now thinking about getting a Babycakes maker / baker.  Generally good reviews for them on Amazon.  Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I am chiming in here to agree with geniebeanie and Cindy416 regarding the Ninja 3-in-1.  Since I got mine, I use it on average up to four or more times per week.  It is my go to appliance and I hardly use my stove or oven any longer.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

The other day we found a kenmore griddle/waffle maker.  When I called for a manual the girl asked if we had many antiques so I told her that I have my great-great grandmother's dutch oven.  Her question was does it still work.  I just said yes.  I hope she googled dutch ovens.

No Sears did not have the manual.  She actually googled to see if she could find me one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I am chiming in here to agree with geniebeanie and Cindy416 regarding the Ninja 3-in-1. Since I got mine, I use it on average up to four or more times per week. It is my go to appliance and I hardly use my stove or oven any longer.


Hadn't really heard of it before. A good review of it. Maybe a little complicated for me? I'll stick with my crock pots for what they can do.

*cinisajoy*, LOL!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Back in September, I bought a Hamilton Beach Breakfast Sandwich Maker at Walmart after reading the reviews on Amazon. The one I have is black but I left a review on the grey one as that is where I saw the two reviews that sold me on this appliance. 
 
My review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2PM2M0NBWOG5I/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

I use this at least 4 times a week to make breakfast sandwiches for DH. Sometimes he asks for one for dinner as well. I have also used it to cook eggs for the chickens.  The only small kitchen appliance that I use more often is my Farberware Single Serve Blender, also purchased at Walmart, which I use to make my protein shakes. I bought two so that I could keep one at my mom's house.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've posted here a number of times, and have declared my love of small kitchen appliances. In the last 6 months, I've added two fantastic appliances: my Ninja 3-in-1 Cooker and my NuWave Oven Pro. I'd advise anyone who loves to cook and/or loves small kitchen appliances to get these. I also have a Vitamix that's about a year and a half old, as well as a beautiful candy apple red KitchenAid 7-qt. lift mixer.


I've cooked with a NuWave oven for many years. It's my #1 favorite kitchen appliance!

I've owned my Vitamix for about 35 years. It still works great! And those KitchenAid mixers last forever.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Layin' in bed last night not sleeping. In my mind started moving small kitchen appliances around between counter tops and cupboards. So I got up and did it at 2:30 a.m. My Optigrill fits _*perfectly*_ in the cupboard above where it was on the counter. Got some counter space back. Like things much better. 

I think I need a new toaster. Any recommendations for a 2 slice toaster, not too fancy, not too $, white?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

> The only small kitchen appliance that I use more often is my Farberware Single Serve Blender, also purchased at Walmart, which I use to make my protein shakes. I bought two so that I could keep one at my mom's house.


I have this too and use it every day.

I originally bought one to make smoothies for my MIL (I'm her full time caregiver and thought it would be a good way to hide extra fiber in her diet). But now her PSP has progressed to the point that she can no longer chew solid foods, I use it several times a day to puree all of her foods. I just bought a second one so I would have an extra blade and small size cup for when I have to do multiple items.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have some of these appliances and I'm happy with them. I have the sandwich maker and it's handy. I would like to try the vitamin since I hear so many great things about it. Recently we bought the food saver and it's nice. Keeps things sealed nicely in freezer. I don't know of any toasters of top of my head. I'm still using the broiler just as long if I don't overcook it. I'm in an apartment so I also have limited space or I would have more appliances and store the extras in the cabinets as long as I actually use them. It's so easy to want them all.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Layin' in bed last night not sleeping. In my mind started moving small kitchen appliances around between counter tops and cupboards. So I got up and did it at 2:30 a.m. My Optigrill fits _*perfectly*_ in the cupboard above where it was on the counter. Got some counter space back. Like things much better.
> 
> I think I need a new toaster. Any recommendations for a 2 slice toaster, not too fancy, not too $, white?


When our expensive Breville toaster bit the dust, I did quite a bit of research to determine the best buy. I looked at high end and budget toasters. The reviews were really mixed. Like other appliances, they don't make toasters like they did in the past. Having owned both an inexpensive Black and Decker models, as well as expensive models like Breville and Kitchen Aid, I found that both lasted the same amount of years without significant quality variations. Therefore I opted to purchase an inexpensive Black and Decker model.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> When our expensive Breville toaster bit the dust, I did quite a bit of research to determine the best buy. I looked at high end and budget toasters. The reviews were really mixed. Like other appliances, they don't make toasters like they did in the past. Having owned both an inexpensive Black and Decker models, as well as expensive models like Breville and Kitchen Aid, I found that both lasted the same amount of years without significant quality variations. Therefore I opted to purchase an inexpensive Black and Decker model.
> 
> Good luck with your search!


Thanks for the info. I used my old Toastmaster Pastry Perfect toaster for the first time in a few years this morning for a toaster waffle. Worked fine. I will probably just stick with it. Don't see heavy need for a toaster in the future. If I was looking for a new one, pretty sure I would go for an inexpensive also.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I just ordered me the OSTER extra large convection oven.  (Analog not digital) or would that be manual?
The 88 dollar one on Amazon. 
So I am rearranging my kitchen.  I found space when I moved my coffee maker.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoy!  Don't ya just love found counter space?  Room for something new.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just checking in.    So far the toaster oven has been moved 3 times.  It is big but lightweight.    I also decided to pull all the small appliances out of the bottom cabinet and put the pans back under there.  Pans in an open island did not work as well as I had hoped.
Well enough procrastinating,  back to the kitchen.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Just checking in. So far the toaster oven has been moved 3 times. It is big but lightweight. I also decided to pull all the small appliances out of the bottom cabinet and put the pans back under there. Pans in an open island did not work as well as I had hoped.
> Well enough procrastinating, back to the kitchen.


Hope you can find more counter space.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Good news.  The oven found a permanent home.  The bread machine is back in its corner.  The food processor and big sunbeam mixer are now on the counter but did find more counterspace.  
The oven is in previously unused space.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok I need your help.  I do not own a convection oven cookbook.    I need either a recommendation for a cookbook or a website with good recipes.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a convection oven, but have never used it so no cookbooks or site recommendations.  When I got my stove, got a glass top (this condo building is all electric) and double ovens.  Top small oven, bottom normal size.  That one can operate as either regular or convection oven.  Fancy stove and ovens.  With the microwave and all the small appliances, haven't turned on burners or ovens in couple years?!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I have a convection oven, but have never used it so no cookbooks or site recommendations. When I got my stove, got a glass top (this condo building is all electric) and double ovens. Top small oven, bottom normal size. That one can operate as either regular or convection oven. Fancy stove and ovens. With the microwave and all the small appliances, haven't turned on burners or ovens in couple years?!


I do not have a convection oven cookbook, but use the convection oven quite often, particularly when roasting. The general rule is to decrease temp 25 degrees (many convection ovens automatically decrease the temp) or reduce the time by 20%-25%. The oven manual should be a help, or just good "cook with convection oven" or "roast with convection oven." When I bake cookies I can bake on all three shelves at a time if I use the convection.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jane917 said:


> I do not have a convection oven cookbook, but use the convection oven quite often, particularly when roasting. The general rule is to decrease temp 25 degrees (many convection ovens automatically decrease the temp) or reduce the time by 20%-25%. The oven manual should be a help, or just good "cook with convection oven" or "roast with convection oven." When I bake cookies I can bake on all three shelves at a time if I use the convection.


Thanks for the help Jane. The manual has 5 lines on how to use the convection part.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi gang, I'm back.  Latest gadget is the Waring Pro Double Waffle Maker.  Oh and I rearranged the kitchen again.  The bread machine and crockpot are now on their own stand. Reason for this is different breaker than the other appliances.  It is an old 3 shelf rolling cart.  Other stuff on the lower shelves.  Including said mixer and food processor from a previous post.  (Don't use them enough to keep them out.)


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I recently got this. Due to the wild swing of reviews I was really nervous but I couldn't stop looking at it. It is pricey but I opted to go with one of the Amazon warehouse deals.

I love it! This makes great french fries and frozen chicken nuggets. But it does so much more. For instance, I have made the best stir fry, pot stickers and chicken wings. If it ever wears out, I will definitely replace it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I recently got this. Due to the wild swing of reviews I was really nervous but I couldn't stop looking at it. It is pricey but I opted to go with one of the Amazon warehouse deals.
> 
> I love it! This makes great french fries and frozen chicken nuggets. But it does so much more. For instance, I have made the best stir fry, pot stickers and chicken wings. If it ever wears out, I will definitely replace it.


Oh oh. *Tripp*, you may be an enabler. Looks very interesting. I'll take a closer look at the web page later. Last fall I got T-Fal's Optigrill. A lot of good reviews on that one. Love it!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just made tortilla strips with this.  We are having salad and they are going on top of the salad.  They turned out great!  If you get it Sandpiper, I hope you like it.  I am just loving this.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm back! I've really been terrible about participating in these boards for a number of months. I've had two total knee replacements (about 6 months apart), was still teaching half-time, and have been really busy. Now, I've retired, so am still working on cleaning out my 31 years of accumulated "stuff" in my room. I've about had all the fun I can take, so I may quit soon and let my friend who will replace me figure out what she wants of what's left. 

Those of you know how I love to cook, and how I love small kitchen appliances. Naturally, this thread is one of the first that I started catching up on.  Just have to say that I have a NuWave Oven Pro, which I love. (My daughters say it's one of the best things I've ever bought.) I also have added a Vitamix to my collection of small appliances, as well as a Ninja 3-in-1 cooking system. I haven't had time yet to go back very far to see what I've missed here since I've been absent, but I'll read every post that I've missed to see if any of you have waxed poetic about my favorite small appliances. 

Will be checking in a lot again, just like I used to do. 

Take care, everyone, and keep cooking!

Cindy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm back! I've really been terrible about participating in these boards for a number of months. I've had two total knee replacements (about 6 months apart), was still teaching half-time, and have been really busy. Now, I've retired, so am still working on cleaning out my 31 years of accumulated "stuff" in my room. I've about had all the fun I can take, so I may quit soon and let my friend who will replace me figure out what she wants of what's left.
> 
> Those of you know how I love to cook, and how I love small kitchen appliances. Naturally, this thread is one of the first that I started catching up on. Just have to say that I have a NuWave Oven Pro, which I love. (My daughters say it's one of the best things I've ever bought.) I also have added a Vitamix to my collection of small appliances, as well as a Ninja 3-in-1 cooking system. I haven't had time yet to go back very far to see what I've missed here since I've been absent, but I'll read every post that I've missed to see if any of you have waxed poetic about my favorite small appliances.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your retirement! I am still trying to clear out 40 years of accumulated materials as a speech pathologist. I have recently moved and much of it moved with me, so cleaning out is ongoing.

I love my Vitamin. I hope it produces wonderful foodie delicacies for you. Now that you will have time to cook you can share many experiences. Jane


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Congratulations on your retirement! I am still trying to clear out 40 years of accumulated materials as a speech pathologist. I have recently moved and much of it moved with me, so cleaning out is ongoing.
> 
> I love my Vitamin. I hope it produces wonderful foodie delicacies for you. Now that you will have time to cook you can share many experiences. Jane


My wife is an SLP. Not retired yet, but left the school district last year to open her own in home business doing Speech and Dyslexia therapy. Yeah, the amount of materials is staggering!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> My wife is an SLP. Not retired yet, but left the school district last year to open her own in home business doing Speech and Dyslexia therapy. Yeah, the amount of materials is staggering!


I am happy to hear your wife has started her own business, but sad to hear the public schools have lost yet another SLP. The shortage of SLPs is staggering. Is she using any telepractice by any chance? It is becoming quite popular in my area where there is such a shortage of SLPs.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I don't know if these qualify as kitchen appliances, but decided to post this here rather than start a new thread. I got this AeroGarden in black a few months ago:



Unfortunately the pump died and while I got some really good herbs from it, I don't think I was able to get the most out of it before the plants died. However, AeroGarden replaced it with no questions asked...(they have a one year warranty), so I am trying it again.... 

I liked it enough that I decided to get one below from Amazon warehouse. I used their largest cherry tomato seed pods on this one. I have a really shady yard and have never been able to grow tomatoes outside. Today, I found a minimum of three tomatoes so I am beyond excited. I love fresh home grown tomatoes so I am really hoping this works for me...wish me luck.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Tripp said:


> I don't know if these qualify as kitchen appliances, but decided to post this here rather than start a new thread. I got this AeroGarden in black a few months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an Aero Garden that I really liked until I grew lettuce in it. Apparently, there were bugs in the pod (that's what I was told), and it turned out to be a mess. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought my old toaster MANY years ago at a grocery store. Been thinkin' it's time for a new "fancy" toaster. I love Oxo products. Oxo makes appliances?!  Bought it locally yesterday with a 10% discount.



Last night was looking further at Oxo products on Amazon. Oooooooh. Immersion blender? I could use on of those. (I had one years ago. It didn't last long. I trust Oxo to make it good.) I think I'll be ordering one today from Amazon.

OXO On Illuminating Digital Immersion Blender with Headlight

(Image link does not work for this item.)

Now I'm finding other Oxo products I have to have. 

Oxo -- it's a good thing.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just purchased a double crock-pot and I'm pleased with it. Now I can cook two different meals at once. Takes up a lot of space on the counter but I love it so much that I'll look over it. I'm still pondering that air fryer. I'll add it to my wishlist.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I bought my old toaster MANY years ago at a grocery store. Been thinkin' it's time for a new "fancy" toaster. I love Oxo products. Oxo makes appliances?!  Bought it locally yesterday with a 10% discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how is your new toaster performing, Sandpiper?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> So how is your new toaster performing, Sandpiper?


Very well. I love it!! As I am only one here, so I keep my bread in the freezer. Toaster has a defrost setting before it starts toasting. I like that it is quiet. Toaster doesn't clank when toast pops up. Slice slowly, quietly rises. First slice I tried, put the setting a little beyond mid way. Toast came up . . . too dark?  But it wasn't. Bread was just right for eating for me.

I'm very happy I got it. Worth the higher price than I planned on paying for a toaster. Oxo makes good kitchen gadgets, utensils, etc. Now doing well with appliances.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Raising this thread out of the dead!! I'm always looking at countertop ovens. Found the perfect one a few months ago. It is small -- sized for one. Very small portions if using for two. It is simple -- nothing fancy about it. It's inexpensive. My menu has expanded to all _conventional oven_ frozen prepared items I could only look at before -- not stuck with _microwave_ items. It's not made in China. Manufacturer is Mueller *Austria*. Link

At first I wrapped the small baking tray / pan with foil and then sprayed with non-stick spray. When looking for more foil at Target I noticed non-stick foil. Reynolds was not kidding -- it *is* non-stick! Makes using the oven even better.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I run across those ovens from time to time. I like the idea of a more smaller personal oven instead of cooking a smaller portion dish in the stove oven. I seen a french door one recently and it looked promising. People mainly had an issue with the door on it. I'm still looking though. Maybe I will take the leap.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

msdanielle28 said:


> I run across those ovens from time to time. I like the idea of a more smaller personal oven instead of cooking a smaller portion dish in the stove oven. I seen a french door one recently and it looked promising. People mainly had an issue with the door on it. I'm still looking though. Maybe I will take the leap.


If it matters, I'm now not sure that the oven was made in Austria?? Wherever, I am very happy with it. Simple and it works well. It is small. Good size for one person. 

I never learned to cook. Haven't turned on my stove top or oven for something like five years. Little oven sits on my glass top electric stove. Somewhat obviously, I like small kitchen appliances. I don't starve.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I love my little rice cooker!
There are Facebook groups about how to cook anything with it. I just make rice. And "soup rice."


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cherise said:


> I love my little rice cooker!
> There are Facebook groups about how to cook anything with it. I just make rice. And "soup rice."


Some years ago I got a fancy fuzzy logic rice cooker. All I've ever cooked in it is brown rice. Love brown rice!! I'll have to check out FB rice cooker groups.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

The "Souper Rice" recipe is on cans of Campbell's soup. Or at least it used to be. Use soup instead of water. Better than Rice A Roni!


----------

